# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Eléa  (38) - écaille de 10 ans - urgence avant refuge

## Bolinette

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Eléa et Eclipse
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 13 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 38 - Isère
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 MAJ 20/04 : La pièce où elles sont enfermées va disparaitre. Nous avons découvert une importante fuite et il va falloir passer par cette pièce. 
La situation est intenable et sans solution. Eléa et Eclipse iront à la spa le 10 mai si elles ne trouvent pas de famille d'ici là.


Ma maman est hospitalisée pour un cancer. La convalescence va être longue. Elle a 7 animaux et elle ne peut plus soccuper de tous. Actuellement plusieurs chats sont isolés avec un passage express pour litière et croquettes, et encore même pas tous les jours car la pièce est à létage et ma mère ne peut pas monter. 
La situation ne peut pas durer, la personne qui laide est en arrêt maladie pour 2 semaines, mais lorsquelle reprendra le travail, elle ne viendra plus. A ce moment là, il ny aura pas dautre choix que de les placer en refuge. Il aurait fallu les placer il y a longtemps. 
Leur histoire :
Elsa et Eclipse ont été récupérées à tout juste un mois, les deux autres de la portée étaient déjà morts noyés par le propriétaire du terrain. Elles ont 9 ans, elles sont en bonne santé, sont identifiées, stérilisées depuis leur 8 mois et vaccinées tous les ans. Eclipse est une petite minette noire et blanche et Eléa est une écaille. 
Si ce sont les premières que ma mère place, cest quelles ont le plus de mal avec la cohabitation et quelles nont pas de soucis de santé. 
Eclipse supporte vraiment mal la cohabitation, surtout avec ma maman qui na plus beaucoup dénergie à leur consacrer. Elle a donc commencé à uriner devant sa litière et à côté de sa gamelle. Elle est maltraitée par un des chats mâles et comme elle hurle dès quil approche, elle se fait alors embêter par les chiens. Les vétérinaires ont écarté une origine pathologique à ses pipis intempestifs. Le feliway n'a aucun effet, et il n'est pas envisageable de lui donner des comprimés quotidiens. Il y a des années, elle a passé quelques temps juste avec sa soeur dans un studio, elle avait alors un comportement totalement différent, c'était une petite minette pot de colle, propre, équilibrée. Elle s'est entendu avec les chats de la pet sitter où on les avait placé pendant 2 semaines lors de gros travaux. Mais à la maison, Lewis la prise en grippe.
Eléa feule sur le gros matou qui embête sa soeur, mais supporte mieux la cohabitation. Elle est propre. Un peu ronde, elle est très gourmande. Elle a la particularité daimer se faire gratter le ventre. Elle reste indépendante, mais devient caline le soir.

Je souhaiterai qu'elle partent en famille, ça sera très dur de les laisser en refuge, mais la santé de ma maman ne lui permet plus de les gérer. 


Quelques photos
Eclipse : 
Eléa : 
Les deux :

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère de tout coeur que vous arriverez à les placer (si possible ensemble).

----------


## Bolinette

Merci
Je ne pense pas qu'elles soient à placer forcément ensemble. Elles ne sont pas plus proches que ça. Elles ont déjà été séparées sur de longues périodes sans que ça les perturbe. 
La situation est difficile. Eclipse vit très mal son isolation dans une pièce, elle est toujours hyper stressée et se cache dès qu'on entre. En revanche, elle n'a plus uriné en dehors de la litière en l'absence du chat qui la terrorise (en plus il avait tendance à se plaquer au dessus de la litière quand elle y était et à l'attaquer à la sortie). Eléa est comme avant. Par contre d'ici peu, elle n'auront plus de passages quotidiens.

----------


## Bolinette

Je remonte. La situation n'est pas bonne. Elles vivent depuis 3 mois enfermées à l'étage, ma mère ne peut pas tenir la pièce propre, elles n'ont aucune compagnie.

----------


## Bolinette

Up

----------


## papillon60000

possible d'avoir un mail de contact pour les diffs hors rescue ? merci

----------


## Bolinette

Bien sûr : josephine.perrotti@outlook.fr

----------


## jujulilas

Tous ces SOS... De si jolies puces sur la selette... Le temps qui leur est compté, et j'imagine la panique, la tristesse et le désespoir de ne pas trouver de solution... Deux autres chats, ça nous ferait beaucoup, et les séparer... rien que d'y penser, ça fait mal au coeur. Leur séparation serait permanente cette fois, et elles doivent être indirectement un repère l'une pour l'autre.

Possibilité de diffuser sur facebook ? _(en taguant quelqu'un, car les diffusions de mails sur ce réseau... je suis pas fan)_

----------


## corinnebergeron

Si chaoscillation me prenait Chicago ...je viens cde montrer les photos à André ... Moi je préfère les petits s vieux qui sont supposés ne pas me survivre

----------


## corinnebergeron

En discussion familiale, que CHICAGO parte ou pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Elle sont où ?

Si çà se faisait aucun souci avec mes autres chats, qui viennent d'en accepter trois d'un coup (les p'tits jeunes de l'année pas encore placés qui étaient isolés à l'étage), quant aux chients ils s'en moquent totalement.

----------


## Bolinette

Elles sont chez ma mère en Isère. Je te mp dans la matinée

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elles sont chez ma mère en Isère. Je te mp dans la matinée

----------


## corinnebergeron

Répondu en 2, fois

----------


## papillon60000

des nouvelles ? merci

----------


## corinnebergeron

Bolinette étudié ma proposition

----------


## nat34

Et ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je rentre juste d'un séjour à Rome j'attend une réponse. On pourrait aller les cher

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le 10 mai approchant j'aimerais une réponse à ma proposition pour m'organiser, mon mari voulant profiter de l'occasion pour un court séjour à Lyon que je ne connais pas (je me lance dans la voyagiste).

----------


## Bolinette

Je t’ai envoyé un mp. Je crois que les notifications sont hs

----------


## corinnebergeron

Lu je t'ai répondu.

----------


## nat34

Bon et ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

C‹'est à l'étude ma maison n'étant pas sécurisée et les chattes n'aimant guère leurs congénères. Le delai est rallongé.
L'idéal serait une autre solution sans chats ou clos. Bolinette et a mère y réfléchissent au milieu de leurs autres soucis. 

Il faudrait une autre proposition ... On verra

----------


## nat34

C'est complexe

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui. Je ne veux pas les enfermer à vie. Elles ont été toute leur vie en intérieur ... Ma maison est tjs ouverte par deux chatières ... Les chats de ma mère ne 'y sont pas fait alors qu'ils vivaient en maison ma sur les a récupérés mais c'était à cause des chiens u'ils détestaient. Si une bonne âme pouvait se manifester ...

----------


## POLKA67

Bolinette ne peut pas les garder ? cela serait la meilleure solution vu qu'elle les connaît, le moins traumatisant pour ces chats...
Sa maman serait sûrement contente de les récupérer lorsqu'elle ira mieux...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je ne veux pas lancer de discussion en l'absence de bolinette mais non elle ne peu pas ...

----------


## POLKA67

Dommage, j'espère qu'elles trouveront une solution autre que le refuge...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Si pa d'autre solution on verra ...

----------


## Bolinette

Comme l'a dit Corinne, non, je ne peux pas les prendre. La démarche n'a rien de simple. C'est moi qui suis allée récupérer ces deux boules de poils de quelques semaines qui allaient être noyées, c'est moi qui ai fait leur sevrage. Je n'ai pas de nouvelles de l'entreprise pour le travaux, donc c'est flou. 
Quand à les récupérer quand elle ira mieux, non, le traitement est sur 3 ans, et si il n'y a pas de récidive. Son cancer est agressif avec de forts risques de récidives. Voilà, à 55 ans, personne ne veut penser que 10 ans plus tard la maladie va le diminuer. Et on a été cons parce qu'on n'aurait pas dû accepter de se faire parachuter autant de chats.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et oui ce sont les ens qui ouvrent leur porte qui finissent par souffrir.

----------


## Bolinette

Up, ça devient très urgent. Il leur faut une place en intérieur, elles ne sont jamais sorties. Elles n'aiment pas beaucoup leurs congénères, mais n'attaquent pas (sauf si elles sont attaquées) et elles se fichent des chiens.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Elles deviendront quoi si pas de solution

----------


## Bolinette

Toujours aussi urgent. Leur maitresse va à nouveau être hospitalisée

----------


## Bolinette

Eclipse a trouvé une famille qu'elle rejoindra fin septembre/début octobre.
Eléa reste sans solution.
C'est la plus sociable des deux, elle est ok avec les chiens et adore se faire gratouiller le ventre. Le post est à partager autant que possible.

----------


## isa69910

Bonjour, 
je suis touchée par la situation d'Elea, et par votre énergie pour les placer au mieux... mettre une minette de cet âge en refuge c'est trop triste... 
j'habite au nord de Lyon, et je peux l'accueillir. 
J'ai d'autres animaux, dont un chien qui est habitué aux chats, donc si c'est ok pour elle...
Si vous voulez nous pouvons échanger en mp? 

Isa

----------


## Bolinette

Bonjour Isa, je vous envois un message.

----------


## Bolinette

Isa, avez vous reçu mon sms ?
Le placement d’Elea devient très urgent. Elle est maintenant seule à l’isolement et autant je pense qu’elle apprécierait d’être le seul chat d’un foyer, autant elle aime la présence humaine.

----------


## phacélie

Des nouvelles pour Elea, Bolinette ?

----------


## doriant

up

----------


## doriant

Que devient Elea ?

----------


## Kim Van

les chats ont dû partir à la SPA, depuis le temps ????

----------


## doriant

pas trouvé trace d'elea ds les minettes a adopter spa france.

----------

